# externe links im frameset öffnen



## stepreis (12. Februar 2004)

hallöchen...

ich möchte gerne alle externe links, die meine seite verlassen, in besonderer art und weise kennzeichnen...

diese externen links sollen sich in einem 2 teiligen frameset öffnen...
ganz oben soll ein schmaler frame sein, indem ein hinweis steht, dass diese seite eben nicht zu dem eigenen website inhalt gehört und dort soll dann auch ein link sein, das frameset zu löschen und die komplette seite anzeigen zu lassen...

kann ich das ohne php lösen?

vielen dank im voraus...


grüssle vom step


----------



## D-LuX (22. Oktober 2009)

Hey 

Hat sich hier eigentlich mal was ergeben?
Möchte selbiges Frameset erstellen...

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------

